# Anyone want to trade XXX stems from a P1?



## bootsie_cat (Jan 7, 2005)

Wanted to trade: Bontrager XXX carbon stem. 
I have a 130mm -7 degree 2013 Bontrager XXX carbon stem. color is nude/black. Has been ridden once- like new.
Would like to trade for the same stem in 120mm.


----------



## S2k552m (Apr 23, 2012)

won't your trek dealer do a trade? mine has a 30 day for exchanges and 14 day for returns ...


----------

